# car paint



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

could anyone please tell me if you have repainted your car, where you had it done, if you were satisfied with the result, how long it took, and how much you paid?

many thanks in advance.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

how bad is the damage? and where about. however prices normally start from AED500 for a fender bender.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

AK47 said:


> how bad is the damage? and where about. however prices range normally start from AED500 for a fender bender.


the body is not damaged. it's just that the paint has chipped here and there, especially on the right back door, so it's more of a cosmetic revamp than a repair need. 

i'm going to have my baby serviced for 65,000 km and so i was thinking a bit of pampering and redoing the body paint wouldn't hurt.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

cami said:


> the body is not damaged. it's just that the paint has chipped here and there, especially on the right back door, so it's more of a cosmetic revamp than a repair need.
> 
> i'm going to have my baby serviced for 65,000 km and so i was thinking a bit of pampering and redoing the body paint wouldn't hurt.



There are guys that do Smart Repair Technology, they were in Yellow Hat(time square) 
what they do is just repaint the area that is damaged and not the whole fender. it will help later when u want to sell the car? You are saying paint chipped so you will need a few coats to fill, else small scratches can just be polished out.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

AK47 said:


> There are guys that do Smart Repair Technology, they were in Yellow Hat(time square)
> what they do is just repaint the area that is damaged and not the whole fender. it will help later when u want to sell the car? You are saying paint chipped so you will need a few coats to fill, else small scratches can just be polished out.


thanks a lot for the tip. i'll try the shop. and yes, i'm thinking if i have to sell the car, it can't look like an animal with an unmentionable skin disease now, can it...

it's been 6 years of dust, sand, and washers' dirty cloths that have damaged the paint, so i'll have to do it sooner or later.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

well, their site doesn't look too good. 

under "_car wash_," there's a very explicit (?) "_fgfgdfsgsdf_ ..."

under "_paintless dent removal_," there's a "..."

don't think baby cherry would like to be taken to a place to be _fgfgdfsgsdfed _or ...ed, so i guess i'm taking her somewhere else...

anyone else any other ideas?


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

cami said:


> well, their site doesn't look too good.
> 
> under "_car wash_," there's a very explicit (?) "_fgfgdfsgsdf_ ..."
> 
> ...


There is a company in Yellow Hat(small desk) that does this not Yellow Hat themselves. they were there the last time? 
AutoManzil - Automotive SMART Repair


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Automagic will leave your car looking like new inside and out.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

AK47 said:


> There is a company in Yellow Hat(small desk) that does this not Yellow Hat themselves. they were there the last time?
> AutoManzil - Automotive SMART Repair


thanks a lot. i went for the other site.

i'll follow up although from what i've gathered so far they could be in rak.

God, i hate being a woman!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Automagic will leave your car looking like new inside and out.


thanks a lot.


----------

